# Worn out plastic gear on cheapo chain saw - replacement?



## Thuzmund (Dec 9, 2013)

Just curious if anyone has encountered a similar situation. Cheap tool and silly question, so don't read on unless you're as cheap an/or curious as I am.

My cheapo Harbor Freight electric chainsaw crapped out. When I took it apart, I found the motor shaft driving a sprocket, which links with a plastic gear of sorts. Of course, the plastic gear is stripped to all hell. The saw is about 4 months old-old enough that I can't take it back but lots of life left in the bar, chain and motor. I would really like to just replace this part.



















2 questions:

1) Has anyone replaced this part, or one like it before? What's it called? Do you know of any chainsaw parts suppliers? I have the regular Ace, Lowes and so forth around me. I imagine this would be a mail order for me.

2) The bearing on the front is really friggin hard to get off, and I would need to do that to replace the worn gear. How the heck do I get it off?! I think I need a microscopic 3 jaw puller! :-D

I'll try to keep this thread updated for future reference. in the meantime, feel free to chime in!

thanks


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Usually HF tools come with a manual that describe the parts. If you don't have it, you can get in online and order the part from them. Be ready to wait several weeks and e-mails saying it had to be reordered. Just keep telling them to go ahead and re-order. Some parts will ship directly from China.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I believe the part is called sprocket shaft.


----------



## Thuzmund (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks, it's labeled as "gear" in the manual :-D


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's cheap chain saws. It's really a tool where
investing more is worth it. I have a Craftsman now 
and it works well. I had a used, older one for awhile
when I lived in the Northeast. It was heavy and ugly 
but it worked well and cost us only about $50.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Your a wood worker make one. ~ Other then that I have nothing useful. What's new, right.


----------



## oltexasboy1 (Sep 25, 2013)

What you need to pull that bearing is called a bearing splitter. You might be able to rent one from an auto parts store or a friend that is a mechanic. It works with a regular 2 jaw puller, otherwise you run the risk of ruining the bearing trying to get it off the shaft. I would offer to loan you mine but NY is in way far East Texas and the gas would be more than the tool.


----------



## Thuzmund (Dec 9, 2013)

It looks like all the cheapo saws under 100 bucks (Remington, Poulan) use that plastic gear, from what I gather searching for parts.

Thanks for the tip on that tool name. I do think spending more is worth the investment, now that I use it so much for wood turning. Without this tool, I'm suddenly stopped in my tracks. I'll be damned If I start splitting logs with a hand saw or 250 hammer blows!

Golly…but maybe someone will find this thread and avoid the low-end electric saws, unlike me!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

You might look on CL there is good finds on there. Pick up a used one…


----------



## Sparklebutt (8 mo ago)

Did you ever find this part or the part number for the plastic gear


----------

